# Naruto Forums Giffie/Smilie/Emoti-dudes Guild!



## skmt999 (Oct 22, 2005)

Based on the style originated by DoubleBlade, this is the place for people to post their little sprite people for the forum to use.

Since there are a good handfull of us now who work with this style, it gets a bit confusing as to who created what. So here's a thread that showcases everybody. You want to know who made something, either ask, or pay attention. 

For the most part, it doesn't matter.
I, for one, create for the forum to use, and for individual requests. 

I have a Photobucket account where I keep my Giffies. If it isn't there, it isn't something I made or altered. I'd suggest the other creators do something similar to keep confusion down and make it easy for people to browse the available characters.

*REQUESTS!*
My policy on requests is - go ahead and ask. Be polite. Provide stock. Don't whine if it doesn't get done right away.

Broken down, that's:
*1.* It's up to me what gets done when. It has little to do with order of request. I do what I feel like doing. My own personal projects will tend to take precedence over member requests. Sorry.

*2.* Provide stock if you're serious about your request. Otherwise, it had better be so amusing to me that I feel like looking it up for myself. (don't count on that, though.)

*3.* I have a busy home life = little time for hobbies that don't earn money. If it doesn't get done in half an hour after request, don't get all pissy. It may take weeks. It may not. If I seem to have forgotten, ask politely if it's still on the to-do list. I just might have forgotten, or I might have gotten busy with something else, and it got bumped down the list.

These are MY request guidelines, and may or may not apply to the other Creators that update in this thread. Above all, be polite.

----------

*skmt999's* Giffie Collection:

Naruto/Bleach/Inuyasha/Misc. strange stuff.

*YamazakiSusumu's* giffies:

Susumu - I'll probably be doing mostly Naruto unless I'm really inspired. =P

*Gooba's* Collection:

Gooba - Most of my origonal giffies aren't really Naruto related, since skmt, db, and others have done most of them amazingly well.


If the other creators provide links, I'll post them here.
If I get really motivated, I'll put up a list of who's done what. But... only with cooperation from the other Creators.

In fact, this whole first post will likely change as soon as we work out a Group Rules thing or whatever.

-----------
Giffie Usage and disclaimers.

Most of us have an open use policy. I like seeing my giffies used in people's sigs and posts. It makes me feel good to know that someone liked it enough to use.

HOWEVER - if you want to take that same gif and alter it, please ask permission from it's creator. 

A lot of us have been stepping on DoubleBlade's e-toes by randomly doing strange things to his originals. I apologise for anything I did without asking permission. I will make sure to do so in the future, but will also do my best not take on any request requiring me to ask.

-----------
I'll put up some gif making tutorials here later, when I track some down online. It's as simple as using Google, but a lot of people want to have these things handed to them, rather than having to look it up themselves.


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

You are the best ^^
I cant see any ulquiorra giffie so i want to make a request .
Stocks:
Urahara sig1
Urahara sig1


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ah, stockage. Noted, and saved to a folder. I'll put it on my list, right after the Hell Butterfly. 

I think right now, I'm doing Bleach, and Susumu is doing the Naruto requests, and Gooba agreed to take on the DBZ? That sounds about right, anyway.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 23, 2005)

Ooooo I just noticed that you made the thread.  I'm going to make a new account on photobucket for all of mine which can be found here:  

I'll probably be doing mostly Naruto unless I'm really inspired. =P

EDIT: Oh! I made this version of Sasori yesterday. It's half naked puppet-body Saso. I tried to make the blade-ish wings on his back but they looked like shit so just pretend that he has them folded up (like we've seen in the manga). lol


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 23, 2005)

That's great, Susumu!

I'll add your info to first post now. If you have any instructions for requests, or personal feelings about your work, I can add that to your section of the first post as well.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 23, 2005)

Stickied!



Most of my origonal giffies aren't really Naruto related, since skmt, db, and others have done most of them amazingly well.

About the DBZ guys: I am working on Goku now, his hair is being a pain in the ass.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 23, 2005)

Heh. Silly anime hair IS generally a pain. Thanks for the Sticky!
(I find this ironic, since I'm generally against stickies...)

Editaming first post. ;-)

Oh, yeah. And I have a new thingie. 
I forget what the Japanese words for it are, but this is a Bleach Hell Butterfly. I'm thinking of doing a second one in profile, fluttering across the space of a sig. But... not right now. That'll take some extra animation and... I HATE PROFILE WORK!!!!1moo.

(and I fixed up the previous release. Realized that mr. Ebil's sleeves weren't outlined right. But as it's still spoilerish, I'm not going to repost it just yet.)


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 23, 2005)

I must do eveything in my power to get Susumu's smilies uploaded! >_<


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 23, 2005)

I just made some new giffies. I've got Kamizuki Izumo, Hagane Kotetsu and Tobitake Tonbo in Chuunin Outfits:


I also made a set of Chuunin Examiners :

(Unnamed, Mozuku, Tobitake Tonbo, Kamizuki Izumo, Morino Ibiki, Hagane Kotetsu, Tatami Iwashi, Hijiri Shimon, Unnamed)

Attn: Ibiki's coat and head were taken from a pre-existing sprite that you can find on the forums. I just replaced the clothes underneath the coat. Thanks to whoever made him. ^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, Ibiki was a DoubleBlade - and why is he down a pixel from the others? Is it because he was the main Examiner?

Great work on those! Just awesome. 

edit: my roomies crack me up.  
I have a still version of Rukia in her sundress, and if you can tell - I fixed up her face a bit from the previous version. Thusly I updated SchoolGirl Rukia. And Orihime, but I still don't like how her features like.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 24, 2005)

yay we finaly have it... i need to get my works onto a link...

here ae 2 more i did


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow ... <3 that Rukia Bwhaha. Totally halarious and awesome


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thankee. It makes me smile, too. ;-)

And on that note, here's a huge number of animated Bleach zOMGs. Blame my roomie, who was standing over me for half of it. XD

In fact, because I think I have more than four, I'll upload them in the order they were meant to be seen, not order of creation. Heehee.

 . . . . .   

That's Renji stripping off his top, and Shinigami O-Yone and me having nosebleeds.

I also made a Narutard nosebleed me, a fully topless Renji.... and for the fangirl living with me, a Renji standing in his loincloth and tats.

Then, for a different discussion (and because I had the assembly line ready) I did a Renji nosebleed.

All are available in the Misc and Bleach sections of my Photobucket. Heeheehee.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 25, 2005)

skmt, that's a funny Renji gif. Good work!

I made these sprites of the 5 Kage yesterday around noon, but I didn't have time to post them. They're basically all just re-colors of DoubleBlade's Hokage sprite. 

Mizukage, Kazekage, Hokage, Tsuchikage, Raikage


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 25, 2005)

susumu i'm gona kill you i already made  of those!!!

hmmm since yours is better can i use it for my sggy please


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 25, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> susumu i'm gona kill you i already made  of those!!!


You did? Why didn't you post them here then? I wouldn't have made them if I knew you had already done so. Go ahead and use them for your sig if you want. ^_^


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 25, 2005)

ok yours are way better tho...

here like it?

if you coul;d remove the wight i'd be grateful

wait not yet!

now would you plz remove the white


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you

*reps*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 25, 2005)

Who is that white one that you added supposed to be??? There are only 5 Kage... 

Anyway... I just made the Rain Ninja trio that everyone loves:

Kagari, Oboro, Mubi


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 25, 2005)

the white one is tenkage

shadow of heaven

its for a fc...


----------



## CABLE (Oct 26, 2005)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> You are the best ^^
> I cant see any ulquiorra giffie so i want to make a request .
> Stocks:
> Link removed
> Link removed



haha, I've been requesting that ever since i created the Ulqie FC. I guess it may have been a good idea to provide a stock.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 26, 2005)

I wanted to try out that Ulqiorra guy because he looked pretty neat. I don't really know him as a character, but I've seen pictures and knew his name. He's something called an Arankaru, right?

Well here's my attempt: . skmt, you can still make him if you want. I was just trying something other than a Naruto character.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 26, 2005)

i think its pretty good...


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think the outfit is a little off, from what I've seen - but you got his head perfectly!
He's got more of a long jacket over the pants, but really that's pretty good. I was kind of dreading having to attempt that half skull head covering. I'm glad you captured it so well. *whew!*

Having seen the standard 'uniform' for that class of badguy, I might alter the outfit for you later, but I've got to go out and do some errands today so it won't be until later tonight.


----------



## ViFlo (Oct 26, 2005)

you guys are too 1337 at making siggy's i cry at night because of u guys =)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 26, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I think the outfit is a little off, from what I've seen - but you got his head perfectly!
> He's got more of a long jacket over the pants, but really that's pretty good. I was kind of dreading having to attempt that half skull head covering. I'm glad you captured it so well. *whew!*
> 
> Having seen the standard 'uniform' for that class of badguy, I might alter the outfit for you later, but I've got to go out and do some errands today so it won't be until later tonight.


I'm not familiar with the Allankar (is that the correct Romanization?) so I just did what I could see in the two pictures that were posted. I couldn't tell if his shirt was just a shirt or if it was a coat/jacket, so I drew what was visible. I would be very happy if you altered the costume for me. 

Oh. I was in a 'filler' mood earlier today so I made a gif of Sasame from the Fuuma Arc of Naruto. I'll probably make Idate, Aoi, Karashi, Sanshou, Raiga, and Ranmaru eventually. I know mostly everyone hates all of these people, but I kinda like them for some reason. haha
Here's Sasame:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 26, 2005)

i got a kool yondaime that i made


----------



## Nathan (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmm... first time making a sprite/giffie.

It is based on Susumu's Ulquirola but this I made Shauron/Shaolin instead.

If anyone can take the white backround away, I will be happy ^_^



I plan on making all the Arrancara/Allancars if I can.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 26, 2005)

^ I haven't heard of that guy yet. I've only seen Grim Jaw and Ulquiorra before. How many of those guys are there?
--
I made a gif of the other group of lovable Rain Ninjas from the Chuunin Exam. Unfortunately, these guys didn't survive:

Midare, Shigure, Baiu


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 26, 2005)

lol... i'm bored right now lol


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't spam the thread, please.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 26, 2005)

oops sry... but no one will give me requests in my fc...


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 27, 2005)

And that has to do with what? Nevermind. 

I'll fix up the Ulquiorra outfit, then start work on the 'Disolving Mayuri' giffie. Then I'll see about hurting myself with the animated version of Urahara. With soul-popping poolstick action!

edit: 
That stupid hole in his neck is stupily hard to get looking right. I'm tempted to make a version like you see him when he first shows up. His jacket is all zipped up and you can't see the hole. 

As you can see, I didn't alter much. Just extended the jacket line down the pants some. I've seen more colorations where the stripes on his face are red, so .... not that it has to be that way. This is the problem with doing a character that isn't animated yet. We don't know for sure what he's going to be colored like. I've seen him colored with golden eyes, too... but I left his eyes alone. They look good as is. People will just have to remember we don't know.


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 27, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> edit:



  This is awesome !! thnx skmt and susumu


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 27, 2005)

You're welcome, Ghokun. 
--
Well, here are two more filler characters that no one cares about:

Rokushou Aoi

Morino Idate

I think Idate turned out well. ^_^


----------



## Nathan (Oct 27, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> ^ I haven't heard of that guy yet. I've only seen Grim Jaw and Ulquiorra before. How many of those guys are there?
> --
> I made a gif of the other group of lovable Rain Ninjas from the Chuunin Exam. Unfortunately, these guys didn't survive:
> 
> Midare, Shigure, Baiu



That's because he was introduced 3 chapters ago I think... there is currently only 9 (I think) Allancar known but as Deiory said "he is the 16th allancar created" there is probably 16+ of them, but only 9 have been introduced. 

But I'm probably only going to make the main Allancar group, but I'm having doubts because they seem way harder to make then Shauron/Shaolin and I'm a beginner.

On a side note, how do we make the giffies transparent instead of having a white backround?

EDIT: 300 posts! Also I'm probably going to update Shauron better as I yhink I can do him better.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL  I had to do it. Karashi and Sanshou are funny characters. Hooray for fillers! That curry is so good that it can make crippled boys walk again. ^_^;

I'm probably going to make this better tomorrow. It's too fast and the bubbles don't meet up like I wanted them to when it loops back. It's ok to show for now, though.

EDIT: I fixed it a little just now. The bubbles loop correctly now and I made them hold up the ladels for a few more frames. I also realized that Karashi's hair wasn't shaded at all, so I did that too.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol - Susumu, that's great! Damn.

That reminds me. There's been an outstanding Soup Nazi request for a long time. Made into a Ramen Nazi. I made the Ichiraku ramen guy and Ayame the Ramen girl a while back, and DoubleBlade was in the process of making a Naruto eating a bowl of ramen. We figured it wouldn't be that hard to just add on to that and make the Ramen dude knock the bowl of ramen out of Naruto's hands. But... DB got bored with it or something, so I don't think that's going to happen.

I've still got my unshaded v.1 Ramen guy, but I don't know who to pick as the "No Ramen for YOU." victim. We can't use Naruto if DB isn't doing it, since we don't have permission.

Susumu, if you wanted, you could use my ramen guy for something like that and make quite a few people happy. I'm not real sure how I'd do the soup animations... so I haven't even tried doing it yet.

Anyway... I've got to rewatch the Bleach episode where Mayuri escapes by melting, and then make that giffie. Yay! Might be a couple of days, since I've got to deal with stuff at home first.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 28, 2005)

^I'm not exactly sure how I would make that... It sounds complicated.

I made 4 new sprites today. Since Ranmaru went good, I made his old outfit and his curry-making outfit to go along with the animated Karashi and Sanshou. I then made "evil" Karashi in his Kurosuki Family outfit. Then I finally decided to make an animated one of Raiga doing Raikyuu. Here's all of them:


Bad Ranmaru


Curry Ranmaru


Bad Karashi


Raiga's Raikyuu


I also changed Aoi's face in an earlier post.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 28, 2005)

awsome try making raiga with his cloak on... 

*aaaaaaaah!!! lips!!!!*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 29, 2005)

^I tried making him with a cloak after I made the original sprite for that one, but it honestly looked awful. If I ever get the urge to, I might try it again sometime.


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2005)

I will join. I'm hardly prolific, and I'm extremely derivitive, but I do make the giffies, eh heh heh.... eh. Sorry.

:tsuna


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone doing a Goku/ Gohan/ Super Saiyan one?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 29, 2005)

i could try... burt it honestly would look like shit


----------



## Hef (Oct 29, 2005)

A few Yachirus. My first ever giffies.  I ruthlessly used skmt's bleach sprites as a base without asking permission.   (So basicly I only did the hair, and the face + little fixing on the uniform XD)

As you can see, they're all quite similar. The biggest difference is the first one's fugly big smile. 


I shouldn't have done this. Sorry skmt. XD


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 29, 2005)

i think they look good


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 29, 2005)

I wanted to make a few sprites while I was sitting here listening to music, but I couldn't think of who I wanted to make. Suddenly, in my head popped the idea of making Genyuumaru and Orochimaru (in G's body). Here we are about 40 minutes later with both of them finished:
,  
Genyuumaru, Orochimaru (post-rescue arc)


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> A few Yachirus. My first ever giffies.  I ruthlessly used skmt's bleach sprites as a base without asking permission.   (So basicly I only did the hair, and the face + little fixing on the uniform XD)
> 
> I shouldn't have done this. Sorry skmt. XD


lol - that's ok. I have a file with part of a Yachiru in it, but I was trying to make a chibi chibi, to keep it in perspetive (she IS shorter thatn Hitsu, after all) - but when you get them small enough, they get really damned hard to get any details in. I've got a tweaked version of Gooba's Kenpachi with a little pink head sticking over his shoulder. It's almost done, I'll share when I get back around to it.

I have to say the first one doesn't do it for me, but I like the last one. Anyone wonder what she's going to look like when she get's older?


--- In other giffie news, I made a few Birthday Aobas for Spectrum's birthday. They're in her OffTopic Birthday Thread. I think the Tomato was a hit.... :rofl


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> A few Yachirus. My first ever giffies.  I ruthlessly used skmt's bleach sprites as a base without asking permission.   (So basicly I only did the hair, and the face + little fixing on the uniform XD)
> 
> As you can see, they're all quite similar. The biggest difference is the first one's fugly big smile.
> 
> ...



Wow, theyre great!

I was trying to do... Hinamori which turned out to look like Aizen, and then... well... I tried to fix Aizen up and it came out worse.


----------



## Hef (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmm. I made her shorter.  

  (<- old)

Does it look better now? e_____e


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 31, 2005)

_10-29-2005_
The new short one looks great, hef. You've caught full grasp of Yachiru's infantile essence now. lol

skmt: I checked out your Aobas in your Photobucket account. So there's Aobatsuki, AOBU, Pink-Haired Aoba, and Tomato-Raping Aoba. I'll have to say that I don't quite understand the last one. haha 
Wait... doesn't Aoba have black hair? (actually, I think it's _really_ dark grey)

EDIT
_New stuff:_
I made some grass ninja gifs. Remember the ones that entered the Chuunin Exam and one (or all) of them was Orochimaru? Yeah, them. I made two versions of Oro: one with the hat on... and one with the hat off, crazy eyes, and tongue out.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 31, 2005)

:rofl

That's great, Susumu. XD
Yeah, Aoba has dark brownish hair. But the odd edits were on Spectrum's Birthday Aoba Wishlist... so I made them. I haven't made Darth Aoba or Katon Aoba yet.....


Well, I'd always intended to fix up Nanao after I fixed Shunsui - so I did.  

And because I like pairings, I made an updated Shu/Nao 

And since I was on a roll.. and I'm in the middle of this HORRIBLE joke giffie for Lisu (pokemon reference) I had to make an Ukitake. Finally. I've meant to do him forever.  

Oh, and I said I'd share the Ken-Chan and Yachiru if I ever finished it. Looks like it's been sitting in Photoshop 99% done forever. I think I never uploaded it because I don't like how the pink growth looks. 
I'll be tweaking that later....  
(thanks, Gooba - I kept your Ken head...)

And as part of a Renji/Rukia request, I did a Shinigami Rukia - 
Renji/Rukia giffies to follow.


----------



## Ah B (Oct 31, 2005)

Great work, everybody! 

I really like all the gifs that are coming along. I should attempt to try one of these days...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Oct 31, 2005)

I spontaneously started making Pakkun. It seemed like it was going to be really hard to make him since I've only been making humans so far, but surprisingly, I finished him rather quickly. 

Well, here's Pakkun:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 1, 2005)

lol i think i need a lesson on hw to make hair...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 1, 2005)

I went on an Orochimaru sprite-making spree. 


Kazekage Orochimaru. I orginally had him with the hat on, but I realized that you couldn't even tell that it was supposed to be him. I might do something more (maybe animated ) with this one later.


Disguised Orochimaru. I'm not happy with this one because you can barely tell who it is. This was when he was watching the preliminary matches during the Chuunin Exam. The ponytail just makes him look like he has a conehead. *edit* I moved the ponytail to the side and he looks a lot better now. I don't know why I didn't try that before... (._.)


Orochimaru and Kimimaro. This was when Oro found himself a new weapon in the Mist Village. I decided to change his hair a little from the original Orochimaru head because I felt like it. It actually looks pretty cool like that. Kimimaro is happy. lol


Pizza Delivery Boy Orochimaru. This came about from a conversation about Oro that I had with a friend last night. She said that she could see Oro delivering pizzas... so I decided to make a sprite of it. After he retired as a ninja, Orochimaru got a job at Domino's Pizza.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 1, 2005)

lol.. i like the last one...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 1, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> lol.. i like the last one...


Heh. Thanks a bunch. It's just a funny thing to think about, I guess. ^_^

Another friend was excited about me making Kakashi, Rin, and Obito so instead of being whipped, I made them all.

Obito | Rin | Kakashi

I have seperated versions of them in my Photobucket account.


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 1, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Heh. Thanks a bunch. It's just a funny thing to think about, I guess. ^_^
> 
> Another friend was excited about me making Kakashi, Rin, and Obito so instead of being whipped, I made them all.
> 
> ...


woah those are great !! <3 the obito's google  
Can you make this little kakashi without scar on his eye ?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 1, 2005)

Ghokun said:
			
		

> woah those are great !! <3 the obito's google
> Can you make this little kakashi without scar on his eye ?


Thank you, Thank you! Because of the praise, I granted your wish with a scarless Kakashi: 


EDIT: I made this guy named Tsujidou from Speed Grapher for a friend. I've seen  fanart of him before, but didn't know who he was or where he was from. The nose covering thing is intriguing.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont really like the rin she doesnt look like a girl...


----------



## Tury (Nov 2, 2005)

*Kiba*

*I have made an attempt to animate a Kiba gif that I saw one time. 
It's this:

Is it OK?*


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 2, 2005)

ummm i cant see it lol...


----------



## Tury (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol? I don't understand you... What do you mean? What about this Ten-Ten?



Now, it's ready to see.


----------



## Tury (Nov 2, 2005)

Nobody can see my Kiba and TenTen giffies?

If it's so, I don't know why, please tell me any possible reason...

Thanks


----------



## Sayo (Nov 2, 2005)

Try to upload the picture with Gorillaz_-_12_-_Dare.mp3
Your hotlinking from devart, for some reason your doing it either wrong or it isn't allowed


----------



## Tury (Nov 2, 2005)

*I think you must see now. Thanks a lot.*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 2, 2005)

I can see the Kiba gif but not Tenten. The easy way for anyone to see her, though, is just hit the 'quote' button on Tury's post and then copy & paste the link. Tenten's just throwing shuriken in it. Both are pretty good, actually. Much better than what I expected from someone that didn't even know how to post them. (lol no offense)
--
I just finished making the InoShikaChou parents. These were the last on my list which included all of those Orochimarus and Pakkun. I think next I'll make Inuzuka Tsume & Hana and then Aburame Shibi. Maybe I'll even make Uchiha Fugaku and Mikoto. Who knows?!

Here they are: 

Nara Shikaku, Akimichi Chouza, Yamanaka Inoichi


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 2, 2005)

oooo not bad i made diferent hair deidaras and a deidara/sasori combo (sasori in his real form)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 2, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> oooo not bad i made diferent hair deidaras and a deidara/sasori combo (sasori in his real form)


... And you didn't post them, why?
--
I made two more sprites to go with the Kazekage Oro (remember the one that I might do something animated with later? ). Who else would go with Kazekage Orochimaru but the Shodai and Nidaime Hokage??? Well, here they are:
 ... 
Shodai Hokage, Nidaime Hokage


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 3, 2005)

awsome

well i'll post the deidaras but sasori's hair was a bitch and i really dont want ppl to see it yet


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 3, 2005)

here we go...


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 3, 2005)

Susumu! Awesome! I love the Ino-Shika-Chou dads!  (group shot!!) - almost begs the whole set, now.
Are you going to do Kiba's mom and sister? I thought about it once. But...

I laugh at the fact we both did Shodai, I knew I should have finished that animation of him with the swirl of leaves.... 
(although on searching through my main Giffie 'bucket, I note that it was one of the few that missed being tranferred. Grr.) 
*digs in other 'bucket* Ha! Here it is. 

Pretty damn close, eh? I've got a Photoshop file with a bunch of half formed leaves in it for a really cool animated Shodai - if I ever get around to finishing it. 


Tury - I see them now, although I was a little confused at first when I couldn't, and then I saw Kiba, but there was a dark line around Akamaru's animation... but it's fine now.

To answer your PM - It's ok for you to use them, as long as you give credit for the bases. Shikamaru, too.

-to everyone- sorry I haven't been online to update much. Been busy with home life. Bleh. Don't worry, Ren/Ruki and an assortment of reuqests are being worked on.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 3, 2005)

hmmmm no coment on mine....


----------



## Tury (Nov 4, 2005)

*OK, thanks*

*Thank you very much. As in my Kiba and TenTen animations, this Shikamaru's is made with the pretty base made by skmt999.  I hope you like it. I had a dark line under Shika's arms, but I worked on it, found a solution, and applicated it on Akamaru's line, too.

​*


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

nice kiba tury


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 4, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Susumu! Awesome! I love the Ino-Shika-Chou dads!  (group shot!!) - almost begs the whole set, now.
> Are you going to do Kiba's mom and sister? I thought about it once. But...
> 
> I laugh at the fact we both did Shodai, I knew I should have finished that animation of him with the swirl of leaves....
> ...


Thanks about the InoShikaChou dads. I'm quite proud of them. ^_^; Chouza turned out better than I thought he would. Also, I _did_ make Inuzuka Tsume and Hana last night as well as Aburame Shibi. I didn't post them yet because I want to make the Inuzuka dogs to go with them (Kuromaru, Haimaru Sankyoudai). I'll post Shibi now, though. 


Now that you mention it, I remember seeing that Shodai in the other thread. I also remember that you wanted to do a swirling leaf animation with it. Totally forgot about it... Well, I too am planning a Shodai animation, but there will be much more to it than that. It will include Orochimaru, Nidaime, and two coffins. I've already got everything made so now I just need to animate it all. I predict A LOT of frames. lol

EDIT: Here's the Inuzukas.


I also made Uchiha Mikoto and Fugaku, but they look terrible. They looked alright while I was making them all zoomed in, but once I looked at them when finished and small, I hated them. Well, I'll show them anyway.

See, you can't even tell who they're supposed to be...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 4, 2005)

there not that bad

still no coments on mine ing


----------



## raynarose (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the InoShikaChou parents and the animated Shikamaru. ^_^

I was wondering if anyone got around to doing post-time skip Gaara yet?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 5, 2005)

i wanted to do one... but never got around to it...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 5, 2005)

One Kazekage Gaara requested... One Kazekage Gaara made


I also just made the Sand Family:

(Gaara, Yashamaru, Kankurou, Kazekage, Temari)

And finally, we have Tsunade's two loves:

(Nawaki, Dan)


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 5, 2005)

wow you have alot of time on your hands....

edit: heres kyubi naruto with team 8 (issue 282) 

i really hate shino so if you want ot edit him plz go ahead


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 5, 2005)

I do have a lot of time, but that's not the issue, It's just that these things don't take very long to make. For instance, I made this Mahiru in about 20 minutes:

It would've taken me even less time if he had a simpler style of clothing and hair.

I'm going to make his two partners, Taiseki and Kakkou, next. I know that I want to make Taiseki animated doing Meisaigakure no Jutsu (camouflage jutsu) and I might make Kakkou animated too with his blades jutting out of his sleeves. We'll see...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 5, 2005)

damn..... lol i'm not ood with hair...


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2005)

Could anyone make a post time skip Team Gai set? Assuming there isn't one yet. XD

P.S. I like the post team 8 ones.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 5, 2005)

yay i finaly get a coment!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 6, 2005)

I tried making Team 8 again today after a failed attempt at making Shino on Friday. This time he turned out really well, I think. Hinata could definitely be better, but I didn't feel like spending more time on her because I don't like her. Kiba has a very easy-to-make outfit, but his hair was a bit of a pain... I think it might be too poofy. Here they are:

(Kiba, Shino, Hinata)

Oh... I also have Shino with his hands out of his pockets: 

Because Chiru suggested that someone make the new Team Gai, I went ahead and made them. These didn't take long at all since I just edited the sprites already made by DoubleBlade and skmt. Neji took the longest while Lee took literally about 5 seconds since he basically didn't change at all in 2.5 years. For Tenten, I just changed her sleeves, fixed her eyes so she didn't look like an alien, and added a scroll behind her (which I hope everyone can tell what it is). Enjoy:

(Tenten, Neji, Lee)


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 6, 2005)

waaa yours are better than mine....

i amde a giant anbu/hunternin formation:


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 7, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I tried making Team 8 again today after a failed attempt at making Shino on Friday. This time he turned out really well, I think. Hinata could definitely be better, but I didn't feel like spending more time on her because I don't like her. Kiba has a very easy-to-make outfit, but his hair was a bit of a pain... I think it might be too poofy. Here they are:
> 
> (Kiba, Shino, Hinata)
> 
> ...


new shino and kiba just amazed me :amazed 

ps: have you ever made sai or i just havent realized ?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks, Ghokun. I'm really surprised how well Shino came out. Kiba looks pretty good, too, I guess. Hinata, on the other hand... I'll fix her later today. 

I made Sai and the old man on the same day that the raw for 281 came out so maybe you didn't see them amongst all the confusion of two new characters and which one might be Obito... -_-. But yeah, you can find them in my Photobucket account (link is in the first post) or just search through the pages in this thread. They're somewhere in here.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 7, 2005)

hmmm... i wonder wat i should do next....  any sugestions? (nothing from naruto plz)


----------



## raynarose (Nov 7, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> One Kazekage Gaara requested... One Kazekage Gaara made
> 
> 
> I also just made the Sand Family:
> ...



wow thank you!!

i love them!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 7, 2005)

You're welcome, raynarose! ^_^ Kazekage Gaara is very easy to make when you've already got a Gaara to edit. 
--
I have the whole Stone team made now:

Kakkou, Mahiru, Taiseki

I've also done the animations for Taiseki and Kakkou that I was planning on doing:



I'm probably going to do a Mahiru animation today or tomorrow. I was thinking of him grabbing his sword from his back.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 7, 2005)

nice job... i cant do animations....


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 7, 2005)

I animated Mahiru already because I was too excited about doing this one...


--Subtitle- Mahiru: Hahaha! You're no match for my skill with a katana! Hey, what's that behind m... X_X--


Also, here's the full body of Yondaime that I modified from the one (with firey cloak on) on the forums:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 7, 2005)

heres my tazuna and inari:


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 7, 2005)

wow, i'm impressed with your skills skmt and you susumu. this is my favorite


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 7, 2005)

I are suck with these but might as weel give it a try:

shunsui- 

kenpachi- 

kaname- 

aizen- 

And just to mess with people:

obito-


----------



## Chiru (Nov 8, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I tried making Team 8 again today after a failed attempt at making Shino on Friday. This time he turned out really well, I think. Hinata could definitely be better, but I didn't feel like spending more time on her because I don't like her. Kiba has a very easy-to-make outfit, but his hair was a bit of a pain... I think it might be too poofy. Here they are:
> 
> (Kiba, Shino, Hinata)
> 
> ...



s

Nice job! lol @ Hinata comment


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> I are suck with these but might as weel give it a try:
> 
> shunsui-



Love this one ^_^


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 8, 2005)

I forgot one:

Gin-


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 8, 2005)

there pretty good if its your first time... i still need more lessons on hair tho...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 8, 2005)

heres naruto in his dad's robe thing... lol


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 8, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> heres naruto in his dad's robe thing... lol




They never said that the fourth is naruto's dad.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 8, 2005)

I've finally 'finished' the big animation project I was working on. I spent an unknown amount of time (more than a couple hours) on this and actually put off animating it for about a week. I did it all today because I wanted to get it done. Not to sound like I'm bragging, but it turned out amazing. I got giddy several times while watching the in-progress animation. Enough talking about it... here it is:

The only reason that I say it's 'finished' is because I wanted to do one more thing, but ImageReady wouldn't let me. I was trying to put shadows under the two Hokage like I have under Orochimaru, but no matter where I put them in the layer order, they wouldn't come in front of the rooftop... I gave up on it.


---


			
				SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> heres naruto in his dad's robe thing... lol


All you did was put the lines on his face and mess up his hair (in a bad way)...


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 9, 2005)

Dude that is amasing, You have any tips for doing animemations like that but for single people/smile/things?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 9, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> All you did was put the lines on his face and mess up his hair (in a bad way)...


yes thats true but i was bored and i've said millions of times I SUCK WITH HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

besides his hair isnt suposed to be the same


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 10, 2005)

I made most of these yesterday:




Sazanami from the new filler arc. I think he's kinda cool. I made this right after I watched the raw episode.


Part II Naruto. I realized that no one made him yet. I used DoubleBlade's Naruto for this, if it's not already obvious.


Part II Sakura. Same as above.


Uchiha Family. I was trying to fix Mikoto and Fugaku yesterday because I hate them so much. I changed Mikoto's eyes and added a little shading to Fugaku's hair. For some reason I decided to make chibi Sasuke and half-evil Itachi to stand with them.


Part II Chouji. I decided to make his headdress orange instead of red like his dad's because you wouldn't be able to tell them apart... I might change the color 'cause it looks a little weird. 


Gai and Lee. The grand finale... A 'friend' of mine from my Japanese 001 class last year asked me to make something funny with Gai and Lee. This is what I came up with. Everything was done for this last night except for Ninkame which I just finished about a half hour ago. All I had to do was stick him in the animation and it was finished. Thank you, immobile turtles. lol


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 10, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> I made most of these yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one's cool.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks, ichinii30! You like the one I spent the least time on the most. lol
--
Well, I made an animated Temari for a different person who was in my Japanese 002 and now 003 class. He really likes Temari. ^_^

I used skmt's Temari for this. I kinda re-did the hair because I didn't like the black outline and then gave her more shading on her face and hair. I also changed her clothing to the Rescue Sasuke Arc outfit. Making the fan was the only hard thing about this.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 10, 2005)

nice... i wonder if i should make a sasuke vs naruto thing...


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 10, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Thanks, ichinii30! You like the one I spent the least time on the most. lol
> --
> Well, I made an animated Temari for a different person who was in my Japanese 002 and now 003 class. He really likes Temari. ^_^
> 
> I used skmt's Temari for this. I kinda re-did the hair because I didn't like the black outline and then gave her more shading on her face and hair. I also changed her clothing to the Rescue Sasuke Arc outfit. Making the fan was the only hard thing about this.




You will never cease to amaze me


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 11, 2005)

^ Thank you so much! You're very kind. ^_^
---
Well here's the last one for today:

I love Deidara. He's such a good character. I felt that I needed to make a funny animated gif using the sprite of him. It turned out great.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 11, 2005)

lol I love them all, as usual, Susumu. Keep up the great work! ^_^


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 11, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> ^ Thank you so much! You're very kind. ^_^
> ---
> Well here's the last one for today:
> 
> I love Deidara. He's such a good character. I felt that I needed to make a funny animated gif using the sprite of him. It turned out great.


awsome you should make one of him losing his arms.... 

also i'm trying to make the SMS as hey come out so  its going to be a while i'm just making raiga with his cloak on...(hope you dont mind if i use your base)


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 12, 2005)

Just a couple of things I've had on the back burner. Nothing special.

Kira and a better version of Hinamori:


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 12, 2005)

Kira's hair looks awesome..


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 12, 2005)

ya it does but of course the queen of sprites makes everyting awsome lol


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 13, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Thanks, ichinii30! You like the one I spent the least time on the most. lol
> --
> Well, I made an animated Temari for a different person who was in my Japanese 002 and now 003 class. He really likes Temari. ^_^
> 
> I used skmt's Temari for this. I kinda re-did the hair because I didn't like the black outline and then gave her more shading on her face and hair. I also changed her clothing to the Rescue Sasuke Arc outfit. Making the fan was the only hard thing about this.


d00d! When I posted Kira the other day, I was in a hurry and didn't read up. That's nifty! Yeah, the black outline around her hair was kinda ick. She was one of my early giffies. I should probably go back through and fix themz. 

I have to say, I think you're a lot better at the animated stuff than I am.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 13, 2005)

heres my sms giffie (so far)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 13, 2005)

^That doesn't really look at all like Raiga's cloak. Oh well...

skmt, your Kira is really cool and thanks for the comments. Do you really think I'm better than you at animating? Before a few weeks ago, I would guess that it had been at least a year and a half since I opened ImageReady.  ^_^
--
I just made an animated Sai using Ninpou - Choujuu Giga which he does in chapter 283. It was a little difficult at times, especially when I realized that I didn't know how I wanted to make the lion(s) coming out of the scroll...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 13, 2005)

i know i didnt like it either but hey a itried


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice Mist Swordsman, but I'd have to agree about Raiga's cloak. Other than that they're good.

Loving the Sai gif Susumu. Great animation!


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes, I insist I'm not as good at animating these.

Case in point. One awkward Academy scene with Renji and Rukia - 

and another awkward Academy scene with Kira and Hinamori - 

- I also did regular still versions of these, and one simpler animation with Kira just blushing at Hinamori. Because it's cute. He's such an adorable little Academy Shinigami. 


I have problems figuring out what to do when I want to animate something. I feel like I'm always doing a half-assed job. Bleh. But, I hope people like them anyway.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 14, 2005)

i made a simple kakashi vs zabuza usin the base of skmt's zabuza  : 

i wanted to make the water dragons but it looked to crapy


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 14, 2005)

skmt: The young Kira is just as cool as the older one. I guess he can't NOT be cool lol. I realized that Rukia's head looks really flat... maybe add a pixel to the middle of her head to even that out? i also think Hinamori's pigtails should be one pixel each closer to her head. They stick out a little to far, I think. 

SU: Umm... OK.
---

I've always like the Snow Ninjas and I would have to say that they are the best designed and coolest looking non-Kishimoto-created Naruto characters so far. As you all may know, they have detailed costumes with blue lines going everywhere, lots of metal, brown leg warmers, etc. I tried my best to make their outfits not look too busy, but at the same time make them somewhat accurate. They turned out pretty well.

Kakuyoku Fubuki, Rouga Nadare, Fuyuguma Mizore

^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, Rukia's head gave me fits when I first made it. This is the better version, trust me. I can't quite seem to get it looking better. Hinamori's pigtails frustrated me, so that's what I ended up with. (I'm not that good at hair, I just fudge and cross my fingers. Every once in a while I get a stroke of luck, as with Kira. The poor darling.) 

I'll probably mess with them some more later, it seems I do that an awful lot.... 

Anyway, here's what I did yesterday as another household request that I was threatened with doom if I didn't do. My new roomie has a favorite saying, of being a "sad panda" whenever things don't go right.

Sad. 

Happy? 

Crying. 

Based off the Kon Plushie gif I did ages back.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 17, 2005)

Cute panda. ^_^
--
I just made an animated sprite of Naruto in his pajamas and night cap.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 17, 2005)

i like it


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 18, 2005)

Aw, that's adorable. That sleeping cap kills me. They sell well on ebay apparently. I almost thought about getting one.... but I really can't justify it.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks, guys. I almost gave up on the Sleepy Naruto after I made the initial sprite cause I didn't think it really looked like him. I'm glad I decided to finish it. skmt, get a cap!
--
I made these two sprites of Ino and Yamato on Wednesday when the original 4 raw pages were leaked. I didn't finish them until today, though. I had to fix Ino's hair and Yamato's eyes looked too mean. Everything's better now, I think. ^_^


Yamanaka Ino (age 15)


"Yamato" (ANBU)

"Yamato" (Jounin)

Yamato is really cool. ^o^  I hope we will get to learn his real name at some point in the manga (Oh... and Sai's real name, too).


----------



## Nathan (Nov 19, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Rukia's head gave me fits when I first made it. This is the better version, trust me. I can't quite seem to get it looking better. Hinamori's pigtails frustrated me, so that's what I ended up with. (I'm not that good at hair, I just fudge and cross my fingers. Every once in a while I get a stroke of luck, as with Kira. The poor darling.)
> 
> I'll probably mess with them some more later, it seems I do that an awful lot....
> 
> ...




PANADAAAASSSSSS!  Great job on those!

Susumu, I love your Yamato and Sai painting animation. Reps for both of you!


----------



## Tury (Nov 19, 2005)

*Hi.

I have made an animation of skmt999's Young Chouji gif. It's not as pretty as my Shikamaru's, but I have made an effort... 

​
And, cause I dislike Tsunade's gifs I had seen, I decided to make my own, and did it from 0, it's all mine.

What do you think about it?

​*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 20, 2005)

Tury, the animated Chouji looks cool, but I think you should make him get more round instead of oval-shaped. Then to make it _really_ cool, make him pull in his head and limbs like he does when using Nikudan Sensha. ^_^ 
For your Tsunade, it looks good. I think there are some things you could do to make it even better, though. When her ponytails start flapping behind her, they look like they are attached to her back instead of to the rest of her hair. Their movement needs to be tweaked so it is clear that that's her hair moving back there. Also, I know you made the blue around her wounds to add affect, but I think it looks kinda strange with blue stuff appearing on her face like that. Maybe if you just toned it down a little. 
--

Ok. I decided that I wanted to make animated gifs of the Sound 5 going into their Curse Seal 2 forms, but all I got done so far are the sprites for level 2. I'll animate them maybe tomorrow.

Jiroubou

Kidoumaru

Tayuya

Sakon

Kimimaro

Tell me if there's anything that looks weird. I already know that I want to redo Tayuya's hair and it looks like I need to add a pixel of extra height to Jiroubou's hair. ^_^;


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 21, 2005)

They are all great Susumu ~_^ hmm.. my fav is Sakon and Kimimaro looks like a dinosaur  

I searched but couldnt find the Tayuya's Summons , Have you made them ?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks! ^_^  No, I haven't made Tayuya's summons, but actually someone that I talk to on AIM suggested them today, too. O_o I guess I'll have to try them then. I DID just make this animated sprite of Yamato taking his ANBU kitty mask off. 


Oh, some things that I forgot to mention before: I changed the original Sai sprite to make him have paler skin, better hair, and more Sai-like eyes. I'll have to get around to changing the animated one. Also, I changed Tenten so her scroll isn't behind her which made her look like a fat sumo.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 21, 2005)

there awsome

who is the anbu guy who wears the tanish robe thing all the time? i was thinking aobut doing him


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 21, 2005)

^You mean this one: ?
I made him a while ago but never posted him. I also then made his teammates:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 21, 2005)

ooooh k ya him... (ing you make everything before i can...)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess I'm always a step ahead of you. ^_^;
--
I made two versions of Shizune just now because surprisingly, I don't think anyone made her.

Shizune with Tonton

Shizune (Jounin)


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 22, 2005)

ooo i love them 

ya its sad everything i want to make is already made so theres no point in making somthing thats been made already... ing


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 25, 2005)

Nobody's been posting in here...

I made that new "Root" ANBU from chapter 285:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 25, 2005)

cause i dont have anything to make...


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

I made one, but its not transparent.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 25, 2005)

thats pretty kool even though its not the sprites we were making here before but i like it


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks. Do you use an Image editing program like Photoshop for the gifs you all made? Or do you just use a MS Paint, because I would really like to learn how to make those kinds.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 25, 2005)

well mine are from paint so mine dont have trasparent backrounds either but i stil make that kind


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Nov 28, 2005)

I finally got to watch episode 161 of Naruto today after being home all week for Thanksgiving Break. Well, I decided to make Poccha and Mondai dressed as Gai and Lee since I thought it was a pretty funny episode:


Poccha Lee, Mondai Gai


----------



## Chiru (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome Yamato ones! I the Shizune ones too! Can you make Sai if you ever get some extra time? You might have already, but I can't remember... xD


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks, Chiru! 
I made Sai the same day that he first appeared in the manga. Since then I've changed him a little (made his skin lighter and his hair less helmet-like), but he's basically still the same Sai. 

Then I have the animated one that I made a few weeks ago that I haven't added the alterations to with his skin and hair. Eventually, eventually... ^_^

Edit: I finally edited the animated Sai gif so it matches the non-animated one. He looks a lot better now.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Woah! You can request giffies? :amazed

XD. I'm gonna have you make a giffie for me, and then have them make a :giro. ^_^

Stocks: 


I don't know exactly how you do this, so I just grabbed those two. Do you think you could do something like those ones where they do the thumbs up? Well, if you need something else, just say so.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 3, 2005)

^ I watched the first 8 or so episodes of Tsubasa Chronicle so I know that that character is Kurogane. ^_^; What did you want him to do??? What's ":giro" supposed to be?


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 3, 2005)

Y'know...I'm not lying when I say I really try to get your giffies uploaded, but it's always forgotten since the admins are often so busy...ing

*goes to fight for your Sai*


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 3, 2005)

lol go sai!

wow skmt never posts here anymore...


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 4, 2005)

sai giffie is cool!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> ^ I watched the first 8 or so episodes of Tsubasa Chronicle so I know that that character is Kurogane. ^_^; What did you want him to do??? What's ":giro" supposed to be?



I guess I want him to be still like :TO or . I figure he might look best that way? And I'm gonna bug an admin to make :giro the emoticon shortcut for it on the forum.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

BEHOLD, SUSUMU!!!!!!!

:yawn :yawn :yawn 

Courteousy of KnK's awesomeness.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 4, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> BEHOLD, SUSUMU!!!!!!!
> 
> :yawn :yawn :yawn
> 
> Courteousy of KnK's awesomeness.


How come it doesn't show up? 

EDIT: Oooo It's working today! Thankies~~!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmm... this thread died fast... I'm the only one who makes anything anymore.

Well, I animated Sakon to go in and out of Curse Seal Level 2:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 7, 2005)

well i dont post cause mine arent that good and i think skmt forgot about htis place


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Dec 9, 2005)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Hmm... this thread died fast... I'm the only one who makes anything anymore.
> 
> Well, I animated Sakon to go in and out of Curse Seal Level 2:



WOW, that is awesome Susumu!
the animated giffies are always best. *prays Susumu will make more sound 5 cs transformations*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 16, 2005)

It's been almost a week... O_O... Well, I began posting all of my sprites on DeviantART yesterday. They're in groups of about 8-12 or so. 

I made Sarutobi in his battle gear with his Enma staff. I spent quite a while getting this to where I was happy with everything.


Then I made time-skip Shikamaru just so I would have all the rookies made (except for non-existant Sasuke). It only took a few minutes.


If no one posts in here, the mods will un-sticky this thread, people. They did it to my jutsu rank/translation guide in the HoU after no one was posting in it anymore.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

The Shika one is very cool.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 16, 2005)

^Thanks! 

I just made 4 more animals which are a little bit more difficult than humans. I guess these go with Pakkun and Ninkame...
 Tonton
 Gamakichi
 Gamatatsu
 Akamaru

I had a hard time trying to make Gamatatsu look stupid. He's still not stupid enough lol ^_^;


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Dec 18, 2005)

nice nice Susumu, keep it up, esp. the animated ones


----------



## lpzie (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

The Akamaru one is so cute! *Cuddles with the little emoticon.*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 28, 2005)

It was you who requested the Kurogane sprite, right, Am?thσn? Well, I started it last night and just finished it this morning. Sorry it took almost a whole month to make, but I kinda forgot about it.  I hope he's everything you ever dreamed of. LOL I'm thinking of making another with him holding his dragony sword behind his shoulder like he so often does. Enjoy! 


_Kurogane from Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle_

EDIT: I will take more requests from people if you post them here since I've kinda run out of Naruto characters to make. Just write the name of the character, the series in which they appear, and a few pictures so I know who exactly you're talking about. Don't be afraid! =P


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2005)

Requests eh...

Well, if I may be so bold, I would like to see a Sharingan/Zetsu Gai, similar to what I currently have on my sig.

If I change my sig, which is likely, I will post it here.



If possible, include the sword.

How about a Hokage Lee too? :amazed


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL  I can do those. I'll post them here as soon as I get to them. ^_^
--

Anymore requests, anyone?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucky for you, I was bored so I made your Hokage Lee and SharinganZetsu Gai sprites, crazymoronx. 



I hope you like them! ^_^;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2005)

Those are beyond awesome. They are rediculously awesome.

I need to learn to make those, and possibly make them animated, then it would jump into ludicrously awesome.


----------



## raynarose (Dec 29, 2005)

i want to request Greed (from Fullmetal Alchemist) and Kimblee if you have the time  ^^

some refs...

Greed:





transforming if you want to go animated:


Kimblee:



i can find some more if you need ^^


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 29, 2005)

Could you post more of Greed in that transformed state? Maybe a few where I can see what the rest of his body looks like after he does the transformation thingy.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2005)

Is it possible u can do some Hollow Ichigo smilies? =3

Got some stocks:


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Dec 30, 2005)

i dont mean to sound repetitive, but could you make more of the sound cs2 transformation animations? i mean you already have both versions of them, but just need to be animated


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 30, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Is it possible u can do some Hollow Ichigo smilies? =3
> 
> Got some stocks:


Yeah, I'll definitely make some different Ichigos for you. I'll do an animated one with the hollow mask forming on his face in his Bankai outfit. I was thinking I'd make a version of him when he finished Yoruichi's training, too, since that was a really cool outfit with the cape and all. ^_^; Oh, I'll also make the inverted Ichigo with the white skin and black eyes and lips...  



			
				TehSenseiOfFDU said:
			
		

> i dont mean to sound repetitive, but could you make more of the sound cs2 transformation animations? i mean you already have both versions of them, but just need to be animated


Yeah, I'll get to them eventually. Making Sakon was kinda annoying with the curse seal spreading and everything. I actually think he was the easiest to make since I have to animate Tayuya's hat coming off, Kidoumaru's headband coming off, Kimimaro's shirt coming off... Maybe I'll do Jiroubou next then. LOL


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

I love you, Susumu! <3


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Dec 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I love you, Susumu! <3



Heh. You're very welcome. ^_^
--

JH1stGen, I've made Bankai Hollow Ichigo to start. I'm at home right now so I'm using my sister's computer with a shitty screen so tell me if everything looks ok since that is the sprite that I'll be basing the rest off of.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 31, 2005)

*speechless 

That's just awesome

I cannot thank ya enuff <33 

Again ... thnx again =D


----------



## skmt999 (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome. *thumbs up!*

I haven't been around NF much at all recently, and pretty much stopped making giffies - almost burned myself out. But I do have a few holiday edits I made for Christmas that I've already spammed around in the approprate places. XD

 X-mas Shino &  X-mas Kabuto &  X-mas Aoba!

Also:

 X-mas Auron

 and animated Santy-Gin for my roomie. Heehee.


Those were all quick edits, so they don't quite count in my book. I still have WalkenDance to make, and Rangiku. Beyond that, I'm going to contunue taking a break for a while, so I can recover. (but I do plan on finishing up my Bleach theme.)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 31, 2005)

waaaaaaaaaaaah ... teh animated gin one is so kawaii 

Hope ya recover soon from ya break 

ps: i havent forgotton that ur an evil mom >=[


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 31, 2005)

I haven't made any in a long time so I pretty much forgot how to due em. I tryed to make a My-Hime one and it truned out like a she-man:




See I forgot how to do the face, lower body and hair. I try'd useing my bleach ones but those are all male and it would have been even worst. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Ziko (Jan 3, 2006)

I know you just make Naruto/Bleach etc but could you please make one out of this picture:


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm back with more Ichigo-ness, JH1stGen! ^_^

I just made another Hollow Ichi a little while ago: 

And here's one I'm really proud of... Ichigo after his Bankai training:


----------



## Ziko (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are NICE! Keep it up!
But could you answer my question? Can you make a Mickey giffie?


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 7, 2006)

I made my avitar and its a sprite gif as you can see so i was wondering what do i do to make him stay still for a little be4 he repeats the sequence agian?:S


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 7, 2006)

What program are you using to make it? 

Usually there's an option for frame rates that you can mess with. But it depends on the program.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 9, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Those are NICE! Keep it up!
> But could you answer my question? Can you make a Mickey giffie?


I've started your Mickey and I have the head done, but I need a better picture of his body. It would be a lot better if I could tell what the clothes on his upper body looked like.

EDIT: I've done the feet and the keyblade thingy, but still no upper body until I get a better reference. I searched for a while on , but the only pictures of Mickey I could find were ones in which he was wearing a black cloak. I'm gonna need your help if you want me to finish this, Ziko...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2006)

Ill try to find more pictures but isnt it possible to make him in exactly that stance you have got?
And can a see the project so far?
Now this may just be too much for you but is it possible to have him in his cloak and make him take it off?
Do you have msn? I can send you some pictures from there.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 10, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Ill try to find more pictures but isnt it possible to make him in exactly that stance you have got?
> And can a see the project so far?
> Now this may just be too much for you but is it possible to have him in his cloak and make him take it off?
> Do you have msn? I can send you some pictures from there.


Yes, I'm basically making him in that exact pose, but I don't want his hand to be in front of him because it will probably make the sprite look very strange. I want to put his left hand on his side and the right hand holding the keyblade like it is in the picture. This is why I want a better picture of his clothes... so he doesn't look armless.

This is what it looks like now:


EDIT:
Not sure if I feel like making him animated... maybe. 
I only use AIM.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2006)

I have got a few new pictures: 

Studio Qube's colouring tutorials


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for the extra pictures and here's your Mickey sprite. I spent a lot of time on it so I hope you like it.



EDIT: Just as a reminder, please host the file yourself if you plan to use it anywhere. ^_^;


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2006)

wow thanks dude! And i know,ill host them myself.
Its okay you didnt animate it though i belive thats a bit too much right?
I men you can do it but just make more naruto and others.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone else have requests?

*To-do List:*
Kurogane
Hokage Lee/SharinganZetsu Gai
Greed
Kimblee
Ichigo (3)
Mickey Mouse
Sound 5 - Level 2 Animations


Editted: Finished the sprite of Greed for whoever it was that requested him (edit: it was raynarose). I didn't make it animated because the person never posted more pictures. But anyway, here it is: 


Hope you like it! ^_^


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 12, 2006)

Great as always susumu, ganbatte


----------



## Tury (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hmmmm I would want you to make giffies of all main characters from Final Fantasy VII (I mean:- Cloud - Tifa - Aeris - Barret - Cid - Sephirot - Red XIII - Cait Sith - Yuffie - Vincent, and, if it's possible, a Chocobo one.), and I prefer them to be animated. Y know there are some giffies of these characters in several pages, but I like your giffies, and I would like to have them made by YamazakiSusumu! . Could you? If you need some images, I can search for you...*


----------



## raynarose (Jan 13, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Anyone else have requests?
> 
> *To-do List:*
> Kurogane
> ...



Yay thank you!

And sorry, I didnt come on NF for a little while and i guess i missed the post where you asked for more pictures. But after transforming, Greeds lower body looks the same. he takes off the jacket but leaves on his pants and boots. 

thanx again ^^


----------



## Ah B (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome giffies you guys are doing, especially you, Susumu!
So many new ones since I last visited here...@_@


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks, Ghokun and Ah B! ^_^ Oh, and you're welcome, raynarose. I hope it looks enough like him. 



			
				Tury said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I would want you to make giffies of all main characters from Final Fantasy VII (I mean:- Cloud - Tifa - Aeris - Barret - Cid - Sephirot - Red XIII - Cait Sith - Yuffie - Vincent, and, if it's possible, a Chocobo one.), and I prefer them to be animated. Y know there are some giffies of these characters in several pages, but I like your giffies, and I would like to have them made by YamazakiSusumu! . Could you? If you need some images, I can search for you...


Umm.... Uh... You do realize that you just asked for like 11 different sprites, right? Is that not asking too much? How about if I make 1 or 2 of them instead.... O_o; Besides, I'm not really familiar with the Final Fantasy series so I'm not really _that_ interested in making them all.


----------



## Tury (Jan 15, 2006)

*OK, not problem*

If you make a Sephiroth one, I'll be very happy. I know that my request was... very big, but hope is last in be lost, I think ^^. But if you don't like FF, you don't have to make this sprite, I will be comprehensive... Macarronic english, mine...


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 18, 2006)

Tury, I'll make a Sephiroth for you when I get to it. 
---

I just finished making this animated Alucard gif for someone on DA who got a screencap of my 3000th hit (*avoids saying kiriban*). Kinda neat, eh?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm... no posts. 

Welp, I just made these two animated Shiba Kaien sprites because I was bored (and Kaien is cool). The first one is him turning into a hollow (was he actually considered a hollow?) and the second one is him transforming Nejibana into its Shikai form. I used the design that was used in the Gamecube game for his Shikai since it was never actually shown in the anime. I wonder if Kubo Tite designed it or if the game creators did.... hmmmm. Here they are:


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Jan 21, 2006)

waoh shiba kaien! he is so annoying in the GC game, with his 7 hit combos
very nice, all i have to do in that game is finish the string of characters to unlock helmetless komamaru keep up the good work

if you could add a hitsugaya giffie to your endless list thatd be cool too, im looking around for a quality one, maybe with some ice zanpaku-to action, or even him in his bankai ice dragon mode
awesome


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never played the game, only saw screenshots. I heard that the PS2 game was crap. Is the GC Bleach game solid? Oh, and I'll try to make Bankai Hitsugaya. It'll be a challenge for me, I think. ^_^

Here's a sprite of Tousen Kaname, 9th Division Squad Captain, also from Bleach.
Psssst... His eyes don't work. lol x_X


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 22, 2006)

Tury said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I would want you to make giffies of all main characters from Final Fantasy VII (I mean:- Cloud - Tifa - Aeris - Barret - Cid - Sephirot - Red XIII - Cait Sith - Yuffie - Vincent, and, if it's possible, a Chocobo one.), and I prefer them to be animated. Y know there are some giffies of these characters in several pages, but I like your giffies, and I would like to have them made by YamazakiSusumu! . Could you? If you need some images, I can search for you...



Haha. That's a huge request.

Anyway, I call dibs on Vincent. I'm currently *playing* VII for the first time (after watching AC, I kind of felt I should get around to it....) and Vincent rocks.
Since I'm still fairly burned out from my huge stint before, I probably won't do the rest of them though. (hey, FFX is my fav game and I only did Auron so it's not like it's unprecidented)

~Awesome Tousen, Susumu!  
I'm still working on Rangiku, so don't do her, k?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, skmt! I worked hard on him. =P

Well, I felt like making another Bleach character so I made the 1st Division Vice-Captain, but I don't know what his name is. I was pretty sure that Kon said his name at the end of one of the episodes... I guess I could try to find that episode. None of the sites I checked have his name. ?_?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2006)

think you could make a Gatts sprite hes from berserk if you dont know


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 24, 2006)

Cidain, I'll make it if you get me some pictures of him with at least one that shows his full body in color.
--


On a side note, I've really begun to make a lot of Bleach sprites. I know that  you (skmt999) made it your mission to make the whole Gotei 13, but ummm I'm doing them anyway. Sorry! I hope you don't hate me!!! I won't make Matsumoto since you just said that you were working on her. So far I've made Koutetsu Isane, Tousen Kaname, Shiba Kaien, Soi Fong (not completed), 1st Squad Vice, Koutetsu Kiyone (13th squad 3rd seat), Kotsubaki Sentarou (other 13th squad 3rd seat). The only ones that need finished now are Komamura Sajin, Iba Tetsuzaemon, Oomaeda Marechiyo, Kusajishi Yachiru, Yamamoto Genryuusai, and Unohana Retsu (and Matsumoto Rangiku ). I've also been doing touch-ups to some of the older ones in which it is obvious that they don't show your true, awesome skills, skmt. For instance, Hitsugaya had a big "naruto" head instead of the skinnier "bleach" heads that we use. It's just the older ones that need the little bit of extra work. If this bugs you at all, just tell me and I will stop. 

EDIT: Finished Oomaeda Marechiyo, Kusajishi Yachiru, and Iba Tetsuzaemon.
EDIT II: Finished Komamura Sajin.
EDIT III: Finished Unohana Retsu.
I've also decided to make several characters taller since it seems like the heights don't match. For instance, Byakuya is considerably shorter than Renji which shouldn't be the case. I'm going around and making many of them taller to fix this problem (Done so far: Shuuhei, Ikkaku, Yumichika, Kira)
EDIT IV (lol): Finished Yamamoto Genryuusai (he looks so awesome... one of my best). 
Ok! Everyone is of appropriate size now and I'm all done except that I'm lacking a Matsumoto Rangiku...  I started to make her and I have the body done (including pink sash and big ol' titties), but her hair is damn hard to make.  Save me, skmt!! lol


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 25, 2006)

Soul Society's Gotei 13 is finished.

*Made By Me:* Yamamoto Genryuusai Shigekuni, 1st Squad Vice Captain, Soi Fong, Oomaeda Marechiyo, Unohana Retsu, Koutetsu Isane, Komamura Sajin, Iba Tetsuzaemon, Tousen Kaname, Matsumoto Rangiku, Kusajishi Yachiru, Shiba Kaien, Koutetsu Kiyone, Kotsubaki Sentarou, Iemuro Yasochika
*
Made By skmt999:* Ichimaru Gin, Kira Izuru, Aizen Sousuke, Hinamori Momo*, Kuchiki Byakuya, Abarai Renji*, Kyouraku Shunsui, Ise Nanao*, Hisagi Shuuhei, Hitsugaya Toushirou, Zaraki Kenpachi*, Kurotsuchi Mayuri*, Kurotsuchi Nemu*, Ukitake Juushirou, Ayasegawa Yumichika, Madarame Ikkaku, Yamada Hanatarou.

A * marks that only slight/no changes were made to skmt999's original. Anything not marked with a * had a considerable amount of changes made to it which mostly consisted of head shapes and heights.


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd gone with the rounder head on Hitsugaya because he's such a chibi, and his head is just rounder than most of the other characters. It looks kind of odd pointy-er, but that might just be me.

And... is it just me or is your First Division set outlined more than the rest? Great jobs on Soi Fong and Unohana, but I think Komamura could be a pixel or so taller and Iba looks a bit off... but wow.

What's funny is I stopped by to report I'd just actually gotten a good start on Matsumoto tonight (and Vincent, although I'm having some problems getting his details right). I'll probably go ahead and do it, since I've got some different ideas on her hair, but ya know - it's really whatever anyone wants to use. I'm not that possesive. 

At least the whole set is complete now, that's something. I just got all burned out before I could get them done.

Mebbe you could do a few FMA for the loyal folks around here? I was asked to do Al like, forever ago, and after trying two or three times just flat out gave up and went on to other thingies. Heheh.

(on looking them over again, I smack myself for the obvious edits of the Adjucant armbands that I'd forgotten on all the Fuka-Taichou. D'oh. Oops.)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 26, 2006)

I noticed the dark line around Yamamoto last night before I posted them but I just wanted to get them posted. I'll probably do some more changes today after class. You're absolutely right about Iba and Komamura. I've made Komamura taller at least 3 times now. lol... The box on his head makes him look really small. For Iba, I'm still not really happy with the way his hair and sunglasses look. I encourage you to continue making Matsumoto because I found her to be a challenge and mine could probably use more tweaking. I'd like to see how you did yours. ^_^
*
EDIT:*  made a few changes
- made Komamura one pixel taller
- fixed Iba's sunglasses, mustache and hair
- changed Hanatarou's hair a tiiiny bit (added two pixels to the bottom)
- changed the coloring for the outline of Yasochika's hair from black to a dark yellow
- changed the coloring for the outline of Yamamoto, Aizen, and Ukitake's white robes from black to a dark grey
- changed the coloring of the outline for 1st Vice-Captain's from black to blue-grey
- made Oomaeda a little more bald =P

Should I add anyone else like Aramaki Makizou? Any suggestions?


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Jan 26, 2006)

WAWAWEWA those are great! i dunno if you plan on making Komamura without his helmet, i think it would be a great addition to your huge Bleach collection, it's just an idea, not a request.


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, what with the trouble I'm having getting Vincent to look right, I haven't done much with Matsumoto. But I will. I just want to tweak a few things.

Anyway, here's first attempt Vincent - 
Yes, his eyes are odd. The problem being that the bandana is pulled low over his eyebrows, creating a shadow. Makes it really hard to pixilate right. And that dratted cloak collar!!! Gr. Anyway. I'll futz with it some more later.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Jan 27, 2006)

Your Vincent doesn't really look like he has a face. lol The body looks really good, but I think his face and hair need some work. I always find myself abandoning a project one day only to go back the next day and finish it better than I ever would've expected. 

I made two more Bleachies: 


This first one is Rikichi of the 6th Division. We see him hangin out with Renji when the Ryoka enter Soul Society and also in 52 right before Renji goes to fight Byakuya. I like to call him Renji Wannabe because he has a tiny tattoo like Renji above his eyebrow. The little red, yellow, and blue jewels that he has hanging from his hair are kinda neat. =P


The second one is Renji in his Bankai outfit. I was thinking of making the giant Zabimaru surrounding him, but I decided that it was too much work. lol

EDIT: I just made an animated Shiba Kuukaku sprite. She's smoking. ^_^


----------



## raynarose (Jan 29, 2006)

After seeing all the awesome bleach giffies... i have a new request 

if its possible could you make one of Hanatarou tripping? he's one of my favorite bleach characters and it would be nice to have one of him walking and falling flat on his face. 

yes im weird, but i always thought it was funny in the anime XD

ive never used an animation program or anything, so i dont really know if its possible to make and if not, then im happy with the hanatarou already made.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 1, 2006)

raynarose, I can try a walking Hanatarou, I guess. Do you want him walking forward or to the side? 

--

Here's a Gattsu (Guts? Gatts?) sprite that Cidain asked for through PM. He was kinda difficult because of all the detail in the costume, but I think I did OK.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 1, 2006)

look cool.....


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 2, 2006)

Sephiroth for Tury:



I hated making his hair. lol I'm still not exactly happy with it so I might be fixing this later.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2006)

nicely done man i can see it now


----------



## raynarose (Feb 3, 2006)

to the side ^^


----------



## Ziko (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a new request...Could you make Buddhist monkey (the yellow monkey)
 ?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried the best that I could, Ziko:

I hope it at least looks a _little bit_ like him.


----------



## Chiru (Feb 7, 2006)

Susumu-san, did you every make a Sasori Final Form sprite? If not, would you pwease?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, I made one with silver hair a long time ago. I editted him so he would have orangey red hair but I never updated the sprite of him by himself. If you go to my DA and check for Pixel Akatsuki, you'll see him there. ^_^ He lacks blade wings though... I gave up on them.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 8, 2006)

New Stuffs:
I've been enjoying the Bleach filler arc so far. I quite like Noba, the masked villain. So, I made a sprite of him and also one of the little turtle that represents him in the ending credit animation. Here they are:



----

Re-done Deidara:

(new hair/eye/mouth/shoes)

Re-done Sasori:


(new skin color/ hair color/ shoes)

Updated Akatsuki Group:

(in ring order)


----------



## Tury (Feb 9, 2006)

*Very thank you, dude! I like very much your Sephiroth, I think his hair is perfect. Susumu, you're great!*


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad you like it! I was thinking he wasn't good enough. You're welcome. ^_^

Wellllllll.... I made the remaining two Bleach filler villains, Kuroudo and Ririn. I put them together with Noba: 

Kuroudo, Noba, Ririn

EDIT:
I've finished the stuffed animal versions of the 3 filler villains. They're quite cute:

Ririn, Noba, Kuroudo


----------



## Chiru (Feb 11, 2006)

I LOVE THE STUFFED ANIMALS!!!!

Thanks for the updated Akatsuki members too.  Nice job as usual.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 14, 2006)

How come no one makes smiles? Well I got some here:













I know they suck, but meh I was bored.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm looks like you cut the tops of the heads off of some of my newer ones and slapped them on a yellow circle. lol

Anyway, I did a little animation of the 3 Bleach filler characters singing and dancing: 

<3 Turtle Noba <3


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 18, 2006)

Umm. No one liked those last ones? Chibi Susumu cries when nobody posts.  

Welp, I realized that Sado Yasutora (aka Chad) has never been made by anyone. So, I decided to make him and also Enjouji Tatsufusa, one of his (pitiful) opponents. You'll remember him when you see him.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 18, 2006)

They do? I may have look(by that I mean like look at your post) at they, but I didn't cut and paste.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh well.
--
Well, I needed something to take up the time while I'm waiting for 7:00 to arrive so I made Sakata Gintoki from Gintama. I love his outfit and hair.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a question, whats the best way to make spiky hair? Whenever I try it always ends up in a puffy style....


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 19, 2006)

What I usually always do when making hair is zoom in, make a new layer, and start going crazy with scribbled lines until it looks somewhat like how I want. Then I delete the unwanted pixels to get the shape and direction of the spikes that I want. Most times it takes a little while to really get this right, though. Once you've got that, you just color it in and add shading. 

This way is a lot easier than trying to do it one pixel at a time (which almost always turns out looking lop-sided or just plain crappy when I try to).


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I read all of the Bleach manga after where the anime stopped so now I have new characters to make. I've (tried) to make all the Arrancar so far and I've also made the two Vaizards, Hirako and Hiyori. AND! Just for the heck of it, I made Jinta and Ururu. I'll only show the Arrancar in this post since we're limited to 6 pictures on these forums.


Ulquiorra (This was already made by me a while ago. I did some small editting.)


Yamii (I hate this one. He doesn't really look at all like Yamii.) 


D-Roy (I'm very happy with this one. The colors for his hair and cloth thingy are guesses.)


Il Forte (He's cool. ^_^ His hair color is also guessed.)


Grimmjow (Simply awesome character.)


Shawlong (I don't really like him, but I _do_ like this sprite I made of him.)

I've almost finished Eduardo and barely started Nakimu. I'm stuck on Eduardo because I can't seem to fit the piece of his hollow mask on his nose without his entire face just looking like a blob... T_T Help? 
Maskless Eduardo Sprite: here it is
What the mask should look like: here it is


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 1, 2006)

Oooooh!!! \o/ Shawlong's group > all (I call it S's because I'm not including Grimmjow in this). Thanks!
Wating for Nakim!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 3, 2006)

Finished the last two Arrancar!


Nakiimu

Eduardo Leones

And here are some others I made last week but never got to post:


Sarugaki Hiyori

Jinta & Ururu

Who (or what) should I make next? ^_^


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 3, 2006)

Susumu, long time no see  I just checked the topic you have lots of new ones and great work as always.
Those arrancars are just cool ^^ even though yami should be fatter 
I guess you should make those vaizards ( wizards , dont know exactly )


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks, Ghokun! ^_^  I was thinking Yamii should be fatter, but I didn't want it to look too weird. I'll see what it looks like.

Oh and you mentioned Vaizards? Well, here they are:

Yadoumaru Risa, Muguruma Kensei, Hacchi, Unnamed, Unnamed, Ravu, Hirako Shinji, Sarugaki Hiyori

I'm probably not exactly finished with all of these. The Ichigo look-alike doesn't really look like he's supposed to... such a bland character design, oh well. Hacchi probably needs more shading and Risa needs her hair fixed majorly, but I figured I'd show them anyway. 

Enjoy!

EDIT: I changed a lot of colors now that we have the official ones from the latest manga chapter. There are also a few other tweaks in there.


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 10, 2006)

They are great , i espeacially like the 5th one ^^
Since this is a request thread i d like to request a (but not from naruto or bleach >.>)Sogeking smiley . I will provide you some pictures if you are going to do


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 10, 2006)

Sure I'll do it, but I really don't know what you're talking about. lol 

Hmmmm I'm gonna guess it's someone from One Piece since it seems like you've got an OP theme going on and I see that it says "Sogeki no shima kara kita otoko (The man who comes from Sogeki Island)."  

Just post some pictures here.


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Mar 10, 2006)

suzumu, would you be able to make some Gantz giffies? If youve never read the manga or seen the anime just say so and ill post some pics for you


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 10, 2006)

Hehe! I'm a huge Gantz fan, TehSenseiofFDU. My favorite character is Izumi even though he's been put on the backburner now that K____ is back. 
So who do you want me to make and do you want them in the Gantz suits or in street clothes?


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 10, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Sure I'll do it, but I really don't know what you're talking about. lol
> 
> Hmmmm I'm gonna guess it's someone from One Piece since it seems like you've got an OP theme going on and I see that it says "Sogeki no shima kara kita otoko (The man who comes from Sogeki Island)."
> 
> Just post some pictures here.



Here you go , if those are not enough just let me know Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Thanks a bunch


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 11, 2006)

I might make a few changes to this when I'm back at school tomorrow. I hope you like it, Ghokun. ^_^


----------



## Ghokun (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow you are fast.. Look at that Masterpiece ! Thank you a lot Susumu.


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Mar 12, 2006)

awesome susumu, i been reading for like 3 years now, and now after the cool down chapters its gonna start getting good again, only to have another 2 week break....anyways as far as giffies go, i would be cool to see the Countryside General and/or Sakata. Even a K______ would be cool too...in the gantzers suits, if you please

and that Sogeking one is awesome


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 12, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Umm. No one liked those last ones? Chibi Susumu cries when nobody posts.
> 
> Welp, I realized that Sado Yasutora (aka Chad) has never been made by anyone. So, I decided to make him and also Enjouji Tatsufusa, one of his (pitiful) opponents. You'll remember him when you see him.



Holy Cows! That's great, Susumu! I always intended to make him, but never got around to it. Then I got all burned out on giffies and phooey to my list.

It's great to see you're still making stuff. The new characters are very good! (even if I've avoided the filler like the plague....)


----------



## Yondy (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright, Im gonna request a sprite. I have stock but Im not quite sure how it works. So I can put ANY stock I want? The size doesent matter? thnks


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 16, 2006)

Ummmmm.... make your proposition and we'll decide from there.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 16, 2006)

Alright, see I wasnt sure exactly how the stock works, so here is the thingy I want made into a sprite:



Is it possible?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 16, 2006)

Is it possible? Yes. You know how I know it's possible? Because I already finished it. I hope you like it: 




This is the first time I've done any sprites with a profile so tell me if her head is too big and I will fix it easily. Unfortunately, I couldn't make the snake pass over her body because it would become too messy, so instead, it's behind her. Enjoy!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, man thats awesome! And the head is perfect, not too chibi, not too real.  thnks a bunch. 

Alright, another request =P

Stock:



Excluding the writing.

So, if thats possible, if not, something vaguely simalir, with Naruto as a baby, and Yondaime....holding him or something :

Thanks in advance


----------



## Seany (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh i got one you can do 

Stock:

I hope you can make him into a sprite for me. Just give it your best shot


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry I'm taking so long on requests. I just haven't felt like making any sprites for a little while. Well, I've started making them again, but unfortunately, these are not requests. I wanted to make an animated sprite of Sumaru (the new filler character from Naruto) doing Kujaku Myouhou because I thought it looked pretty cool. So here he is: 

And here's Sumaru with and without the gas mask (not animated):


Oh yeah, the last sprite I made was Kurosaki Isshin from Bleach as a Shinigami:


Anyway, I'll try to get to those requests this weekend.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 30, 2006)

Hah, its okay man. No need to rush. 

By the way, those are teh awesomness.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 1, 2006)

There ya go, -Yondaime-. I didn't even want bother trying to do the poses in the picture you posted so I did the simpler idea. Hope you like it.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 1, 2006)

Perfect!!

Thanks mate!

Reps for you!

EDIT: Oh yeah, a friend of mine fell in love with the Anko sprite you made me, so I let him use it for his own sig, I told him to rep you.....his name is Olaf =3


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 18, 2006)

It's been 17 days since I've made any sprites... but I'm back!!! I'm really liking the Bleach filler, so I made sprites of all the Baunto to go at the top of my brand new Baunto FC:


???, Hou, Ban, Souma Yoshino, Utagawa Ryou, Kariya Jin, Ichinose Maki, Koga, Mabashi, Yoshi, (Takashi???)


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 29, 2006)

Ok. It looks like this thread is dying. I'm the only person that makes sprites anymore and when I do post something, no one replies. lol I'm sorry I haven't gotten to any of those requests... I've been doing other things. They WILL get done!

Well, I made this teeny tiny animated sprite of Chibi-Robo for a contest on DeviantART even though I made it larger than the size specifications. I don't mind if I'm disqualified or whatever because I really enjoyed making it and it turned out reeeeeally well. 

Here he is:


----------



## Mukuro (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for creating the Sai gifs all the way back then...

And the Sakon one! Really good stuff 

It took me a short while to get over Sai's fat face, but now I have overcome the odd feeling 

Nice ones!


----------



## vanh (May 4, 2006)

sorry, everyone . I dont know if here is the right place to ask but can I have a Post time skip Shikamaru gif ? 

it would be awesome with his Kage Nui jutsu .


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks a lot


----------



## Tury (May 4, 2006)

*Ahm... Page 4 of this thread... You have one gif like you want... I think...

​*


----------



## Umino_Iruka (May 8, 2006)

*hi*

hi ppl,i'm new


----------



## Umino_Iruka (May 8, 2006)

*hi*

how do u get the icons


----------



## .Naptha (May 8, 2006)

Right, I have a *request* if you will.

I was wondering (if it hasent already been done) if you could make me some Bleach Hollow gifs. To be honest I'd be needing possibly three (this is for a little project of my own) as different looking as possible. If also possible, each would have to be about double the size of a usual gif, although if it really isn't possible dont worry too much about the last bit.

*Stocks:*

To be honest, im not fussy about the poses (they needn't be animated) and the following are just for ideas about the mask.

*Here*
*Here*
*Here*

*PS: Extra :X* This of course is not essential but it would also help out a lot if you could make a Menos Grande gif as well (this is turning into quite the project ).

----
Its probably asking a lot of you, but i would be really grateful if you could do this for me. As always, take your time.  (and make them good )


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'll do some Hollow sprites. 


But for now, I made Part II Sasuke. I hope everyone has seen the newest chapter because I'm not putting this in a spoiler:


----------



## Yondy (May 11, 2006)

Wow! That looks great Susumu!


----------



## .Naptha (May 12, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll do some Hollow sprites.



Domo domo.


----------



## Kisame. (May 14, 2006)

I have requests

One is for Kisame tobe standing then toss Samehada in the air and then catches it and goes back into the same pose.


and the other is for Tousen Kaname


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 14, 2006)

I made one of Tousen already. 

I'll try the Kisame one when I get a chance to. The spinning of Samehada might be difficult, but I will try my best. ^_^


----------



## hanzel2m (Jun 13, 2006)

cool I like them, may I use The sprites for my Bleach RPG?
You might wannanjoin too.
z7.invisionfree.com/bleachonrpg

sorry if advert isn't allowed, then just remove.


----------



## mikamajik08 (Jun 28, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu, do you think it would be possible for you to make one mega sprite sheet with all of the Naruto sprites on it? Not the animated ones, but just the non-animated ones? If you could, that would be great!


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 25, 2006)

Meh, these are my first sprites. 
Ichigo in shinigami form


----------



## Chiru (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssmu, can you make Hidan and Kakuzu?


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Aug 4, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> Ssmu, can you make Hidan and Kakuzu?


Yeah, I've made them already when they first appeared, but I never posted them here. Now that we've seen official colors, I've updated them. I also added Tobi with his orange mask and robe.



I've sorta abandoned this thread and I'm surprised the mods haven't unstickied it due to inactivity. Sorry to anyone that has requested sprites from me, but I probably won't be doing them.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 26, 2006)

Smileys I made awhile ago:


----------



## Zeig (Aug 26, 2006)

YamazakiSusumu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've made them already when they first appeared, but I never posted them here. Now that we've seen official colors, I've updated them. I also added Tobi with his orange mask and robe.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sorta abandoned this thread and I'm surprised the mods haven't unstickied it due to inactivity. Sorry to anyone that has requested sprites from me, but I probably won't be doing them.


Thoughs are really nice man, looks great.


----------



## Ryurin (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, can you make me a hollow ichigo gif? pls and thank you


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 27, 2006)

I love your Emoticons Sasumu.
I have a request.
MAybe you can make a few Emoti's based off Air gear?

Each Individualy please.


----------



## Coded (Aug 31, 2006)

If skmt999 and YamazakiSusumu allow me to let some one to alter their Shinos 


 I want this < Shino Doing This >
But with little more bugs.


Thanks ALOT.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 9, 2006)

You know, I'm not sure I have my base files anymore. After my hdd crashed and I spent a long time computerless, I've forgotten exactly what I got backed up on disk and what got lost. I'll poke around.

And yes, that's pretty much why I've been absent from this thread. That and RL has taken me for a wild depressing ride lately and my muse may be dead.

But let me see if I can find my psp files. Now, is the non-animated timeskip Shino there susumu's or is it one you modified to be yours? 


- Susumu! I just poked through your 'bucket! Isshin!! omg!


----------



## Constantine (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice....=D


----------



## KankuroFreaK (Nov 19, 2006)

umm susum i was wondering can you make me a sprite? I want karasu the puppet...hers the challenge though...he needs to be
-facing left
-right
-front
-behind
thank you very much


----------



## KankuroFreaK (Nov 19, 2006)

if you can make my sprites i will be very pleasesd thank you


----------



## Azurite (Nov 22, 2006)

lol, Can someone make me an Ino and Sakura grudge kinda glare sprite gif?


----------



## KankuroFreaK (Nov 30, 2006)

serously i need it...


----------



## fousu (Dec 12, 2006)

I made some dudes...

Asuma, Hinata, Kabuto's Sensei, Kabuto's Teamates, two people from the Star Village, Baki, and three teams seen in the Forest of Death.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Feb 12, 2007)

can i make a request

can u do a hollow ichigo one please!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## IronCrusher (Feb 15, 2007)

Yoh guys,

heres some bigger request for ppl who are not satisfied with just pixling a few sprites 

On  (German website, currently down) we need someone who can pixel the icons for each item. There are around 50~ items (later in the game there will be more, its in Beta right now)
which need some icons, there are potions, weapons (like daggers, swords, kunais, shurikens, fans and stuff like this), armour and accessories like rings and necklaces. The size for every item will be 36 x 36. They should look 3D (This can be achieved with shadows and light ;D).
As I already said the game is in Beta, when the final version comes out is not specified. It will take 1 year for sure I think (actually its even early Beta ^^). Besides you will not be alone with this task in all likelihood ^^
If you played a MMORPG you will more or less know how the small item icons should look like. Simple but awesome =D

For more information and questions contact me on ICQ/MSN/Skype
If your are interested you should better contact me via one of this options because I cant guarantee you to check this thread regularly (I will try though ^^')

ICQ: 458-673-525
MSN: Andreas_mak@web.de (German name, dont wonder)
Skype: Sono Yuuseki (account name is ironcrusher)


----------



## macod0shus (Feb 18, 2007)

can someone do the animal summons as giffies? Enma the monkey king
manda the snake or the giant slug?


----------



## macod0shus (Feb 20, 2007)

okay I've made Enma, its my first Giffie. Im not sure how to post it on here though, i only have it as a bmp file, not on a website or anything. Help?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would really like it if someone would do a giffie of Hollow Ichigo getting knocked down Fox Demon(Kyuubi) Naruto.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

Any chance we could get a Suigetsu?


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 25, 2007)

not alot of people do the emoti's so the only you can try to get one is to make one yourself.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Mar 27, 2007)

Here

There's Suigetsu that I made today.


----------



## macod0shus (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice job! Keep em coming


----------



## macod0shus (Apr 9, 2007)

Has any one every done the Post Time Skip Sand siblings in giffie form?
where can i find them?


----------



## TaiJutsuFan (Apr 14, 2007)

I was just wondering... Is it all right to use these as instand messagin emotions, for programs such as MSN?

Because I put a few on mine, but if that's not ok with you guys, I'll delete them. I have the Lee one in my sig on MSN, and it's a good size.   Some of the others I've tried to put on were made way too small. 

I didn't edit them or anything by the way...

Also, some of the work you guys do really is awesome. Keep on going with it.


----------



## TaiJutsuFan (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post... Would it be easier just to email the thread starter? I guess it would, I'll do that...


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 18, 2007)

*gets random PM, checks up on thread* 0.0'

Wow. That's a lot of requests and stuff.
And to sorta answer your question, TJF - I'm not sure. I'd never considered MSN when I made my first verisons of the NF giffie dudes. There wasn't a Mizuki, and I wanted one. Things went downhill from there. *dodges Sasuke's Tomato*

Really, I made MY giffies just for this forum. I can't speak for the other creators, though. I did give permission to another forum to use mine (and only mine) as bases for further animation. But that was kind of a special case.

The original maker of the very first Naruto Forum Giffie doesn't like having his stuff messed with, I can tell you that.

Basically, I guess it boils down to who made what and why you want to use them. The 'originals' shouldn't be used; my generation versions need special case by case permissions (although I'm tended to say 'no' since they're supposed to be for NF) and anyone elses work is their call.

First post should have a fairly decent explanation of who did what.

I think my only problem with having someone use these on someplace like MSN is the fact that there's no association. Someone will see it, say 'how cool' and download it. Then it's somewhere completely else and five or ten people later someone will ask where it came from and no one will know. Or worse, some random person will claim to have made it. It's not like I put a little skmt in the corner of each of mine (not a bad thought now that I think about it...)

So, answer in short, is probably no.


----------



## TaiJutsuFan (Apr 19, 2007)

That's cool, I'll delete those that i got from the forum.

By the way, you can download programs that stop people adding your custom emoticons, I used to have one.   

I have a few Naruto emoticons anyway, from sites that say they can be used for Instant Messaging programs, they're cool too.  

Anyway, thanks again. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, I deleted all of them from MSN yesterday... But forgot to take them fully off the computer till just now... No harm done...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm using a couple of them on MSN again now... They're just so awesome, that i couldn't not take them. But I haven't edited them in any way, shape, or form. I just like showing them to people. 


I just downloaded a program that stops people adding your custom emoticons amongst other things, and it really works. So, if I don't let anyone take them, do you still mind? And when I ask where I got them, I'll tell them about this forum.


----------



## skmt999 (May 21, 2007)

Good grief - use the edit button next time. XD

Seriously, mods could smack you for multiple posting instead of just adding to the original post.

--- Fine, you've worn me down. But remember - just getting my permission doesn't allow for you to use just anybody's stuff. Only the things I made.
If you're not sure, ask - but genrally the easiest way would be to check the photobucket links on the first post. Mine are all in my photobucket.

Most of the newer work is done by YamazakiSusumu - might try shooting a pm that way to get persmission as well.


----------



## TaiJutsuFan (May 22, 2007)

I didn't really want to edit them into one post since people might not reread them if there's anything added on the end... Fix'd anyway.  

Anyway, cheers.


----------



## Pikameleon (Jun 3, 2007)

hi there bro.. do you guys have any of it for the 5-sounds?


----------



## ChibiOdie (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I am kinda new but I understand what is going on       I made a Baki out of an 8-bit mizuki and will post it here in the next hour or so


----------



## ChibiOdie (Jun 15, 2007)

actually       how do i upload an image   ...... i do noy understand the whole url thing.....it is pi$$ing me off


----------



## ChibiOdie (Jun 15, 2007)

*Seriously though*

my photos won't load and the whole url thing is throwing me off.........i am kinda good with computers but this is just plain confusing


----------



## Azurite (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Please don't triple post, and people stop requesting stuff. If it seems like this place is dead due to inactivity, then stop posting here. Gosh, it's that simple.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 28, 2007)

Lambo: 

Reborn: 

Any suggestions? I was thinking of making them bigger and adding more details, but I wants some opinions if you guys have any.

Edit: Sokka:


----------

